# Help opening local .htm file on Android 5.1.1



## carlos1984 (Apr 15, 2010)

HI Guys,

I have a Service manual for a 2008 Dodge Charger that originaly came as a zip package.
Once extraxted it had a folder withe 6 folders;
AddOns, common, Documentation, en_US, EULA, overview.

There's also 4 files named AUTORUN.INF, default.htm, index.htm, SVGview.exe.

To open the manual in Windows I have to open the Default.htm with Internet Explorer and hit F12 and choose IE 7 emulation.

I would like to be able to open this manual in my Galaxy Tab running 5.1.1 that I keep in my car.

I have tried a few web browsers such as Dolphin and Chrome but I keep running into the same problem. I can open the default.htm and I get the home page to the manual, then you get 2 options wiring and service info, these links work , the next screen is a submenu for different parts of the car. this is where my problem happens when I try to open these links it says," Chrome does not have access to the requested resource."

I have tried looking for this error message but nothing on google.

With Firefox It does not even open the .HTM, I get a message saying, " Access to the file was denied" The file at /storage/sdcard/file location/ default.htm is not readable.
1. It mat have been removed, moved, or file permissions may be preventing access.


I have tried giving full access to each file using ES File manager but still nothing.

If anyone can help me with this it would be greatly appreciated.

Carlos


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

Does everything (including the submenus) open properly in a browser under Windows?


----------



## carlos1984 (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes everything works properly on windows. Originally since it was in 2008 IE7 opened it no problem but with the newer versions of IE I have to use dev mode by hitting f12 and choosing IE7 emulation.
I have tried an app called html viewer and it opens everything up until the submenus but I have noticed that if you turn jave script off some displaued info disappears such a the dropdown menus . I would love to post screen shots but I cannot find a way to do this from my phone.


----------

